# Plant ID



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Leaves only get to about 2-3" and seems to grow just like a type of pothos. Thanks,


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Amost looks like sygonium of some sort. Or something very closely related.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure thats, Epipremnum pinnatum 'Cebu Blue'


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I believe Antone is correct. It does get bigger if allowed to climb and eventually develops a split leaf something like a Monstera deliciosa. It looks like 'Pothos' since it's basically the same species or at the very least in the same genus.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah especially as juvies if you have the cebu blue and the jade form of golden pothos (dark green unvariegated form) they look identical except for color! This is a plant on my wanted list  I want to get rid of my variegated pothos forms and just get solid colored vines...


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Corey, it seems to grow fast, although I only have what's pictured above so remind me in a few months or at NAAC. Would say a few weeks except someone else already got in line before you . You probably have it already, but I have 'lime' pothos if you wanted that too.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Haha, I've had the lime pothos for a few years now  It's a great color, but it unfortunately isn't all that great with TFs I've found out... I had some sprigs in with my juvie moreletii just to find them doing an uncomfortably pale green to try and match when they were resting on them :shock: My PDFs don't care tho lol. I knew the varigateds could sometimes throw off the frogs but I didn't even think about the almost yellow leaves of the lime! *bangs head on desk*

It's ok Mike, it looks like I'm going to ask Harry to pillage his greenhouse for cool vines in a few months :twisted: Tho his website reads like my "most wanted" list, I'll just keep it to what he has that can be trimmed at the time I promise


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the lime/yellow colored Epipremnum also. I have also found a lime/yellow form of Philo scandens. It's really nice. I should have it in the spring.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah I just managed to pic up the lime scandens recently... pretty nice plant. My ebraccata are especially fond :roll: One thing I've noticed is that the lime scandens adapts better to different lighting better than the lime pothos... the lime pothos likes higher light than Jade (or what the other cultivares can tolerate) and really is only that one color... it either does well or it doesn't. The lime scandens will actually vary in intensity depending on the lighting, getting brighter with more light, and a bit more green in less light... but no where near as dark as the original.


----------

